# Teich fast fertig, Bachlauf läuft :-))



## Zuckerschniss (1. Juli 2009)

So, ihr, die ihr mich ein ganzes Jahr mit Wissen beflügelt habt, nun isser fast fertig, unser Teich.

Als ich im März diesen Jahres mit den Vorarbeiten angefangen hab (Betonweg rausreissen), war noch nicht ganz klar, dass ich den Teich von Hand, bzw. per Spaten ausbuddeln würde. Auch nicht klar war, dass der Teich so groß werden würde. Naja, dafür ist der Bachlauf kürzer geworden (vielleicht, damit ich nächstes Jahr auch noch was zum Buddeln hab).

hier ein paar Entstehungsbilder:

Der klägliche Versuch letztes Jahr, ein bisschen Wasser in den Garten zu bekommen





Der Betonweg muss raus, da soll der Teich hin 

 

Erste Stufen zeichnen sich ab


 


Dann wurde das Ganze immer größer, tiefer, größer, tiefer........
Und jetzt ist er ca. 45 m² groß und an der tiefsten Stelle 1,50 m.

Fortsetzung folgt

LG aus dem sonnigen Frankreich


----------



## Pammler (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich fast fertig, Bachlauf läuft )*

   
Ist ein schönes Video!

Meine Huldigung! Sehr gut gemacht!
   ​
[OT]Mit welchem Programm habt ihr das erstellt? Ich such was womit ich das auch machen kann. Habe es mal probiert, aber da hab ich ne VCD erstellt und dort den Videofile gesucht und zurück auf HD kopiert. War sehr umständlich. Text konnt ich auch nicht einfügen. Video[/OT]


----------



## Horst T. (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich fast fertig, Bachlauf läuft )*

Guten Morgen, ich schliesse mich Torsten an. Sieht sehr schön aus, was Ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt. Sehe ich das richtig, das Ihr als Substart nur Kies und die Steine eingebracht habt . Wie sieht es mit Filter und Pumpe/n aus ???


----------



## Zuckerschniss (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich fast fertig, Bachlauf läuft )*

Moin Horst,

es gibt kein Filter, weil wir auch keine Fische haben. Gefiltert wird aber durch einen 10 m langen und 50 cm tiefen mit Kies gefüllten Bachlauf. Natürlich sorgt eine Pumpe für den Durchlauf. Das Wasser ist glasklar, keine Algen. Das Filmchen vom fast fertigen Teich mit Bach ist in der Mache.

Substrat haben wir keins. Die Pflanzen sind in ganz feinem Kies, mit Sand gemischt. Es scheint ihnen nicht zu schaden, sie fühlen sich pudelwohl

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich fast fertig, Bachlauf läuft )*

Hallo Ellen,

das gefällt mir alles sehr gut - Teich, Bach, Video. Und das Wasser ist ja wohl von Euren amtlich geeichten Wassertestern für gut befunden worden


----------



## MichaelHX (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich fast fertig, Bachlauf läuft )*

Hallo Ellen,

ein sehr schöner Teich. Das Video ist klasse.

Wir scheinen gemeinsame Hobbys zu haben (Katzen und Heli-__ Fliegen).

Viele Grüsse

Michael


----------



## silberfisch (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich fast fertig, Bachlauf läuft )*

Klasse Video, ich hab von meinem teich auch zwei stück, aber die sind in GigaByte grösse, das wird nichts mit Youtube *g*


----------



## Bordersuse (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich fast fertig, Bachlauf läuft )*

Félicitations, ont peux vous visiter?
Hat ja was von Zen.
C'est un rève!!!!!!!!
Susanne


----------



## paper (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich fast fertig, Bachlauf läuft )*

Hallo Ellen,

 super ist euch der Teich gelungen!


----------

